# Beefheart?



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

I've never heard about it b4 i got interested in piranhas, where can i get it? Grocery store? Is it cheap?


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

THAT IS WHAT I FEED TO MY REDS ALONG WITH GOLDFISH AND EARTHWORMS. YOU CAN GET IT AT A GROCERY STORE PRETTY CHEAP OR GO TO A SLAUGHTER HOUSE SOMETIMES THEY WILL JUST GIVE EM TO YA.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

They are quite cheap, a pound or so is 2-3 dollars. I just go the the grocery store. You might want to grab some chicken heart aswell they run about the same price.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

or some chicken liver....


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

try your lfs store. Petco carries it too. thats what i feed my fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can buy frozen at LFS, or you can buy at local meat markets or butcher shops that usually sells for $1 lbs.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

safeway has it fresh, always


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

thanks for the replies


----------

